# Duckworth To Testify..



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

FWIW...



> The mystery of the Ara'bel Motel slayings arrived before a jury Thursday, nearly 14 years after a man and a stripper from the Five Spot were found shot to death in Room 24.
> 
> On trial for aggravated murder is Michael Andre Davis, whom police have long suspected in the killings.
> 
> ...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> A man and a stripper.


(I am tempted to curse but won't since it would be deleted)
Obviously the Snoregonian can't say a man and a woman. 
No, she's a stripper. Less than a true person. Maybe not so bad to kill her.
The man doesn't sound like a prime candidate for citizen of the year, but they don't identify him by some dubious profession, just "a man" and "former boyfriend".


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> (I am tempted to curse but won't since it would be deleted)
> Obviously the Snoregonian can't say a man and a woman.
> No, she's a stripper. Less than a true person. Maybe not so bad to kill her.
> The man doesn't sound like a prime candidate for citizen of the year, but they don't identify him by some dubious profession, just "a man" and "former boyfriend".


Well maybe the fact that she is a stripper is in fact pertinent to the story...I don't know, but it's possible...

BTW I agree with the sentiment that it shouldn't matter her proffession she is still a person and people should be treated with more respect.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

I


> am tempted to curse but won't since it would be deleted)
> Obviously the Snoregonian can't say a man and a woman.
> No, she's a stripper. Less than a true person. Maybe not so bad to kill her.
> The man doesn't sound like a prime candidate for citizen of the year, but they don't identify him by some dubious profession, just "a man" and "former boyfriend".


Agreed...but unfort. in the media's eyes.

Man + woman = little controversy / interest

Man + stripper = controversy + interest

Unfortuntaely people are interested in the "scandalous" sides of life and the word stripper is certainly associated with that in most peoples minds.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

couldn't they have held this trial before the Blazers cleaned up there image? i mean dang! of all the rotten luck!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> (I am tempted to curse but won't since it would be deleted)
> Obviously the Snoregonian can't say a man and a woman.
> No, she's a stripper. Less than a true person. Maybe not so bad to kill her.
> The man doesn't sound like a prime candidate for citizen of the year, but they don't identify him by some dubious profession, just "a man" and "former boyfriend".


I'm not unsympathetic to your point of view, but I think if the man had an interesting profession that would have been used also. For example, if Duckworth was the guy killed, 'a former NBA star and a stripper' would make great copy. 

barfo


----------

